# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  ذاتية الإجراءات الجنائية والإدارية في جرائم سوق الأوراق المالية "دراسة مقارنة"

## د.شيماء عطاالله

ملخص باللغة العربية :

     عالج البحث ذاتية الإجراءات الجنائية والإدارية في جرائم سوق الأوراق المالية، لتعرف على ما تنفرد به تلك الإجراءات من خصائص تميزها عن الإجراءات الجنائية وكذلك عن الإجراءات الإدارية المعتادة. والحقيقة أن التشريعات الحديثة تورد صورا عديدة من نصوص التجريم ترمي إلى حماية السوق المالية من التلاعب في القيم المالية الكبيرة التي يتم تداولها فيها. من ذلك تجريم أفعال يرتكبها الوسطاء الماليون في عمليات البورصة، وغيرها من النصوص التي تتعلق بالشفافية والالتزام بالإفصاح. وقد استدعى ذلك تقرير أحكام خاصة بالإجراءات المتبعة والتي تبرز دور الدولة في الإشراف والرقابة على هذا القطاع المالي الحساس. 
      وقد قسمنا بحثنا إلى فصلين عالجنا في الفصل الأول ذاتية الإجراءات الجنائية في جرائم سوق الأوراق المالية وتناولنا في الفصل الثاني ذاتية الإجراءات الإدارية في جرائم سوق الأوراق المالية حيث حاولنا توضيح السلطة المختصة بالتحقيق الإداري في جرائم سوق الأوراق المالية، كما تناولنا بالدراسة الجزاءات الإدارية وإجراءات توقيعها ومدى دستوريتها واحترامها لمبادئ الدعوى العادلة. 
      ومن أهم النتائج التي ينتهي إليها البحث ما يلي:

- يتسم سوق الأوراق المالية بخصائص تميزه عن غيره من الأسواق التجارية المعتادة. من أهم تلك الخصائص أنه يعتمد على تداول سلعة ذات طبيعة متميزة وهي الأوراق المالية، مما يترتب عليه وجوب حمايته بإجراءات تكفل حماية أكبر وتتفق مع طبيعته المتميزة. 

- تضفي التشريعات المقارنة صفة الضبطية القضائية على بعض موظفي هيئة سوق المال نظرا لما تتطلبه جرائم سوق المال من خبرة فنية خاصة لاكتشافها أولاً ومن ثم ضبطها.
لا يسري على لجنة الجزاءات في البورصة وصف المحكمة وهذا ما انتهت إليه أحكام المحكمة الأوربية، لأن ذلك الوصف ينطبق على سلطة تتميز بالاستقلال وبالحيدة.

- تتوقف دستورية سلطة الإدارة في توقيع الجزاءات الإدارية ومنها سلطة لجنة البورصة على احترام المبادئ الدستورية (احترام مبدأ المواجهة ومبدأ التناسب بين الخطأ والجزاء والحق في الطعن ومبدأ الفصل بين السلطات).


ملخص باللغة الإنجليزية: 
Abstract of research entitled
Special Aspects of criminal and administrative proceedings in 
Offences against the Financial Market
    At issue in this study, is criminal proceedings and administrative offenses in the stock market, to know what is unique to those proceedings, that distinguish the criminal proceeding from that of administrative proceedings. In fact, modern legislation provides for many texts of incriminating aimed to protecting the financial market manipulation of large financial values that are traded in stock market. The criminalization of acts committed by financial intermediaries in the SEC , and other texts related to transparency and commitment to disclose  is one of these texts. The research reminds us that the provisions of these special procedures highlight the role of the state in the supervision and control of the financial sector.
    Our research is divided into two parts: at issue in the first part the special aspects of the criminal proceedings in the offences of stock market and in the second part the special aspect of the administrative procedures in the crimes of the stock market is studied. We tried to identify the competent authority to investigate administrative crimes in the stock market. Finally,   the administrative sanctions are studied at. Their conformity to the constitution and how much they respect the principles of fair trial is dealt with in this research.
     Among the most important conclusions of the research are the following:
- The proceeding in the stock market offences are distinguished from other proceedings of ordinary offences. The most important of their special characteristics depend on the nature of these offences. The fact that these offences are committed against securities makes it necessary to devise a special proceeding to protect them.
- It is necessary to set up special judicial police to investigate this kind of offences. 
- The organ charged to inflict administrative sanction should respect a minimum of rules, necessary to realize the requirement of fair trial such as the independence and impartiality as well as the right of defense.



اسم المؤلف: دكتورة شيماء عبدالغني عطاالله
سنة النشر (2014)
اسم المجلة ( مجلة الحقوق – مجلس النشر العلمي – جامعة الكويت)

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

من أهم النتائج التي ينتهي إليها البحث ما يلي:

- يتسم سوق الأوراق المالية بخصائص تميزه عن غيره من الأسواق التجارية المعتادة. من أهم تلك الخصائص أنه يعتمد على تداول سلعة ذات طبيعة متميزة وهي الأوراق المالية، مما يترتب عليه وجوب حمايته بإجراءات تكفل حماية أكبر وتتفق مع طبيعته المتميزه. 

- تحمي التشريعات المقارنة سوق الأوراق المالية في مرحلة ما قبل التداول عن طريق ضمان تداول الأوراق المالية بطريقة سليمة خالية من الاحتيال بحيث تبدو مرتفعة الثمن على غير الحقيقة أو منخفضة الثمن أحيانا على خلاف الواقع. فتستوجب التشريعات المختلفة صحة البيانات وتفرض واجب الصدق وتعاقب على الإخلال به.

- يتجه المشرع في كثير من الدول إلى إنشاء هيئة خاصة تتسم بقدر كبير من الاستقلال في مواجهة السلطة التنفيذية وذلك للإشراف على سوق الأوراق المالية. فتخول هذه التشريعات إدارة سوق المال سلطات واسعة في مراقبة السوق وفرض جزاءات.

- تختلف الدعوى الجنائية فيما يتعلق بجرائم البورصة عن الدعوى الجنائية في الجرائم العادية من حيث تطلب معرفة أكثر بنظام سوق المال وخطورته على اقتصاد الدول، وبصفة خاصة حماية السوق المالية من التلاعب.

- تضفي التشريعات المقارنة صفة الضبطية القضائية على بعض موظفي هيئة سوق المال نظرا لما تتطلبه جرائم سوق المال من خبرة فنية خاصة لاكتشافها أولاً ومن ثم ضبطها.

- منح المشرع الأمريكي لجنة الأوراق المالية والبورصة سلطة إصدار اللوائح التنفيذية لمواجهة التغييرات السريعة التي تحدث في سوق الأوراق المالية والتي تتطلب ضرورة التصدى لها بشكل سريع حتى نحمي حقوق المتعاملين في هذا السوق.

- لرجال البورصة الذين لهم صفة مأموري الضبط القضائي الحق في الدخول إلى أماكن العمل دون أن يكون من حق صاحبها التمسك بسر المهنة في مواجهتهم.

 - لرجال الضبط القضائي في جرائم البورصة سلطة الاطلاع على المستندات أيا كانت، سواء ورقية أو إلكترونية. كما يمكنهم الاطلاع على أجهزة الشركات والاتصالات بين هذه الشركات والحصول على نسخة منها.

- يجمع موظفو هيئة سوق المال – في بعض التشريعات – بين جمع الاستدلالات وبين التحقيق؛ وهنا يبرز المنحى المختلف والطابع الخاص للإجراءات الجنائية في مجال جرائم السوق المالية. فالجهة الواحدة تجمع بين الضبط الإداري والضبط القضائي وكذلك التحقيق.

- تعد جرائم سوق الأوراق المالية في أغلبها من الجنح ولكنها ذات طبيعة خاصة وتحتاج إلى تحقيقات إضافية لإثبات كافة عناصر الدعوى لإحالتها إلى المحكمة. 

- يقع على عاتق موظفي هيئة سوق المال – بمناسبة قيامهم بأعمال الضبط القضائي – واجبات يتماثلون فيها مع مأموري الضبط القضائي في الجرائم المعتادة. من ذلك أنهم يلتزمون بسر المهنة.

موقع مجلة كلية الحقوق - جامعة الكويت 
http://pubcouncil.kuniv.edu.kw/jol/h...es&authid=1723

----------

